# Possible Move



## Endurogod (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi

I have a job offer as an engineer and want to know if what i'm offered is reasonable and if its worth going.

I have been offered about £4500 per month, a car and an apartment. 

I am will be taking the girlfriend with me who will hope to find work as an experiened beautician/salon manager. 

I will get 40 days holiday and 2 flights for me only.

I will be living in Jebel Ali. Is this OK?

Hours of work are 6 days a week 10 hours a day - this is a lot of work with little holiday. Is this the norm?

Is this a good area with things to do and will my girlfriend be able to find work here without commuting into the centre of Dubai?

Is the salary enough to live a comfortable life for the two of us, eating out and a few beers a few times a week as we do in the UK and enjoying a few holidays a year. 
I would want to save something also if that is possible.

I need to make my mind up quickly

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm guessing it's Discovery Gardens/Jebel Ali Village you'll be living in, that's a 2 minute drive to Dubai Marina/Jumeirah Lakes Towers which is considered "New Dubai" where there are plenty of things to see and do. Your girlfriend should be able to find work quite easily. Technically it's illegal for unmarried couples to live together, but as long as you're reasonably discreet, it won't be an issue.

The work contract depends on what kind of engineering you're doing. Typically for western ex-pats, it's a normal 40 hour 5 day week with occasional overtime. On the other hand, your holiday allowance is quite good, especially if it doesn't include mandatory public holidays (I only get 20 days annual leave plus the 12 or so public holidays).

You should be able to manage well enough if the company are providing the accommodation. Otherwise, I'd budget £2000/month for rent and bills.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The salary is ok if the car and the accomodation are paid for, but 60 hours of work a week is a lot, this might be illegal actually but I am sure someone will come and confirm / correct this. Plenty of companies work 6 days a week, especially ones owned by locals.

Also ask exactly the area and if possible the name of the building where they plan to give you the accommodation, it could be a horrible place and you would not find out until you move here!

So in few words salary is ok to live ok if accomodation is paid for (and in a good area) and car as well, but the working hours sound too much and you would be very tired all the time unless you have the stamina of a teenager, and see your girlfriend very little which might upset her  also make sure you get health insurance included, because is expensive to pay for.

Also is illegal to co-habitate if you are unmarried. That said, many people do it without issues, provided you are discrete about it and you do not upset someone who would call in the police, etc. 

Jebel Ali is not an area to live at, is the industrial area and there is nothing besides sand, lorries and warehouses. You'll need to stay at the Marina, JLT, Al Barsha, etc. Discovery Gardens is very close to Jebel Ali but many people dislike it (read Jynxgirl's posts for colorful descriptions about this development, or do a search on the forum as there is a very recent thread about this).


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

martync said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a job offer as an engineer and want to know if what i'm offered is reasonable and if its worth going.
> 
> ...



Hi Martync,

To answer your questions from my experiences in Dubai so far...

4500 a month is a decent salary, but you qoute this in GBP? Please remember that if you are paid in th UK, you will be liable for UK income tax and even once you arrive in Dubai, you may still be liable depending on your circimstances, and at least until you have been non-resident for a full tax year. Whether or not your income is subject to tax will make a big difference to how attractive the offer is.

Re your girlfriend, I am sure that you have read on this forum and other places that it is illegal for unmarried couples to cohabit. That's not to say that it doesn't happen, but the law is the law. Your girlfriend would need to enter the UAE under sponsorship of her own employer as she would not be entitled to a spouse's visa. Either that, (assuming she's British) she would have to exit and re-enter on a toursit visa every 30 days which would mean no ability to do basic things such as have a bank account, rent property, obtain a driving license etc.

Your working hours do sound a bit long but of course there is no 'normal' working cycle. If the location is Jebel Ali and the working hours are 60 per week, I am guessing that you will be working at an industrial site? While all public sector and most private sector (commercial) organisations work a 5-day week, many industrial sites work 6 days, with Friday being the day off.

Jebel Ali is at the end of Dubai (on the way to Abu Dhabi) (which is essentially one very long strip) comnnected by Sheikh Zayed Road. There is no 'centre' as such, but if you refer to Deira or Bur Dubai which is classed as the old centre of Dubai, then you would be quite far away. Newer areas such as Dubai Marina, the Palm, The Greens and Discovery Gardens are all much more accessible to Jebel Ali and have good recreational amenities. Taxis are cheap and plentiful, but a car is really a necessity in a city like Dubai.

And as for the question about 'is the money enough...' only you can answer that. Expenditure is completely based on lifestyle - you can live cheaply here or live like a king - it just depends on what you want from life. But on that kind of salary you could easily live a comfortable lifestyle with meals and drinks out. Please remember though that except fuel and cars, very few things are cheaper in Dubai than the UK.

I suggest that you also read the sticky posts at the top of the forum, as many of the usual questions regarding money and cost of living can be found there.

Hope this helps...


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Hahahahaha... reply in triplicate! Looks like everyone is on the forum instead of working. It's a hard old life...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The money and package are quite good, and will definitely allow for a good standard of living. There is a bit of residential in Jebel Ali but it is not as yet a popular area with ex pats, however as metioned before it is very close to the Marina and the Palm etc. Your partner shouldn't have too much trouble finding work but be aware she will be working for a considerable amount less as unless she is very lucky she will not be offered flights accomodation etc as she will be on a local package.


----------



## Endurogod (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

the hours do seem a bit much and more like the hours you cram in on a rotational job so will try to re negotiate a thursday or at least have a half day.

Housing is likely to be Layia Hospitality - anyone know this place?

I'm worried its miles away and my girlfriend couldnt work close to the apartment, its an hour into Dubai and too far for her to travel to work. I'm sure there are plaenty of Salons all over though but how many willing to employ an English girl when I'd guess there are plaenty of cheaper eastern workers...

Are there European beauticians that are sponsored? I dont think she would be happy to do the visa run much more than a few months but to start with should be fine, Abu Dhabi is just down the road isnt it. Can she not drive on an interneational licence for a while? I was hoping she could drive me to work then use the car to go andfind a job etc...

As far as tax implications go - your right I would stay out of the UK and keep the money in Dubai until I returned a few years later. I have worked abroad before and I'm aware of those things, just the place is what I'm concerned about and if the girlfriend will get a job.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Keep in mind that your girlfriend is not going to be offered in the package for flights, medical, etc. If marriage is in the air, might want to go ahead and pop the question and make a run for Vegas (or whatever british people use for that type of thing).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bluester said:


> Hi Martync,
> 
> To answer your questions from my experiences in Dubai so far...
> 
> ...


The comments regarding UK tax liability are not correct. I would ask posters to be wary of giving advice on such subjects when they are not fully au fait with the details.

You do not have to be out of the UK for a full tax year before you are no longer liable to UK income tax. It depends on when you become non-resident, total days spent in the UK during the tax year (6th April to 5th April) and how many years you remain non-resident.

Take a look at this for general information for British expats

Tax & info | Financialuae's Blog

-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

martync said:


> Housing is likely to be Layia Hospitality - anyone know this place?


Looks like that's in the Al Barsha area which is closer to Dubai, and near the popular Mall of the Emirates and a few Metro stations.



martync said:


> I'm worried its miles away and my girlfriend couldnt work close to the apartment, its an hour into Dubai and too far for her to travel to work.


I wouldn't worry too much, I work in Jebel Ali and live down towards the older part of Dubai and my commute is half an hour at the most. If you're in Al Barsha, there's plenty of salons in the area and transport links too.



martync said:


> I'm sure there are plaenty of Salons all over though but how many willing to employ an English girl when I'd guess there are plaenty of cheaper eastern workers...


You'll find there's a lot of salons run by Brits who prefer to hire other experienced Brits. A friend of mine is a hairdresser and lost her job a few months ago. In the space of a week she had 3 interviews and got a new job almost right away.



martync said:


> Are there European beauticians that are sponsored? I dont think she would be happy to do the visa run much more than a few months but to start with should be fine, Abu Dhabi is just down the road isnt it.


If doing a visa run, you'll need to go to Oman, not Abu Dhabi. It's a long drive.



martync said:


> Can she not drive on an interneational licence for a while? I was hoping she could drive me to work then use the car to go andfind a job etc...


She can only drive a hire car on a tourist visa. If she gets a residence visa then she can exchange her UK driving license for a UAE license without much hassle.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good post Gavtek, just a couple of clarifications for martync.

You can hire a car on a tourist visa, but must have an International Driving Permit - whether the rental company asks for it or not.

Abu Dhabi is part of the UAE, as is Dubai. You have to leave the country to renew a visa.

-


----------



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

martync said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a job offer as an engineer and want to know if what i'm offered is reasonable and if its worth going.
> 
> ...


Wow, you had too many questions that could have been easily qualified for a "scolding" by the seniors and would have asked to do a search before posting...!!

consider yourself lucky, or is it the "england" location doing the trick...!!

i am gonna get quite once again......and please get :focus:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

trashcan said:


> Wow, you had too many questions that could have been easily qualified for a "scolding" by the seniors and would have asked to do a search before posting...!!
> 
> consider yourself lucky, or is it the "england" location doing the trick...!!
> 
> i am gonna get quite once again......and please get :focus:


It's "quiet" and not "quite" and you really are living up to your nickname!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Agree with you trashcan but there were a few things that could have been directly addressed... 

But point should be taken by all.


----------



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> It's "quiet" and not "quite" and you really are living up to your nickname!


kudos for finding an issue, you get a cookie :hail:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

trashcan said:


> kudos for finding an issue, you get a cookie :hail:


Sarcasm is a lazy form of wit Trashcan.

If you do not want to make a valid contribution, why not just be quiet and not say anything at all. Your sexist and racist remarks are getting rather tedious and boring!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

trashcan said:


> Wow, you had too many questions that could have been easily qualified for a "scolding" by the seniors and would have asked to do a search before posting...!!
> 
> consider yourself lucky, or is it the "england" location doing the trick...!!
> 
> i am gonna get quite once again......and please get :focus:



Much more of the unpleasant posts and you may find yourself quiet permanently.

You are contributing nothing of value.
-


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

trashcan said:


> Wow, you had too many questions that could have been easily qualified for a "scolding" by the seniors and would have asked to do a search before posting...!!
> 
> consider yourself lucky, or is it the "england" location doing the trick...!!
> 
> i am gonna get quite once again......and please get :focus:


I don't want to labour the point, but as one of the original responders to the thread, I want to echo the comments of the others and state (again) that where someone comes from or who they are has NOTHING to do with anything. You might find that asking a sensible question and posting it in a non-hostile or accusing manner might help?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Sarcasm is a lazy form of wit Trashcan.
> 
> If you do not want to make a valid contribution, why not just be quiet and not say anything at all. Your sexist and racist remarks are getting rather tedious and boring!


I know this is off-topic but I couldnt agree more. It almost seems like he/ she is just looking to annoy whoever possible, whenever possible. Chill out already or one of the moderators might end up banning you. 

Original Poster: 

I am PMing you some important information about your questions. Check your notifications on the upper right hand side and youll see access to your inbox. 

Cheers man and best of luck!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

martync said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a job offer as an engineer and want to know if what i'm offered is reasonable and if its worth going.
> 
> ...


Awwww shucks, looks like I cant PM you until youve posted a total of 5 posts. I hope youll stick around the forum so you can private message members individually.


----------



## Endurogod (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi

I'm still here and have been searching on the forum.

onemore question i cant see or find out about is the fact my girlfriend wants to come out with me. I'm aware its illegal but how many people do it andhow risky is it? Are there any work arounds such as a second bedroom to look like we are only sharing etc...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

sharing is also illegal. yes many unmarried couples live together, I've never heard of anyone getting in trouble for that but still people need to be aware that this goes against the law. And as mentioned the other issue will be her visa, she'll need to find her own employer willing to sponsor her, otherwise you guys can always tie the knot


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

martync said:


> I'm aware its illegal but how many people do it andhow risky is it? Are there any work arounds such as a second bedroom to look like we are only sharing etc...


Sharing an apartment with the opposite sex is also illegal, even for friends.

The reality is thousands of people do it, I don't know or have heard anyone that's got into trouble for it but I'm sure there are. Best thing is to stick to areas with a higher western population and refer to each other as man and wife to neighbours, building security etc and behave. It's unlikely that you'll get into trouble for co-habiting alone but if you end up in trouble for something else then they'll add that charge on top. This is all just subjective opinion though.

Also if you're girlfriend gets pregnant then she'll have to leave Dubai or will get into trouble.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

martync said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm still here and have been searching on the forum.
> 
> onemore question i cant see or find out about is the fact my girlfriend wants to come out with me. I'm aware its illegal but how many people do it andhow risky is it? Are there any work arounds such as a second bedroom to look like we are only sharing etc...


If you post 2 more posts Ill be able to private message you with regards to your questions.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Will forever amaze me that people will come to a middle eastern country that has a rule in place for no unmarried people to live together... and even if people do it, live together.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If the company are providing the accomadation in a serviced apartment you might want to check with them that they are ok with her living there as well. If they are not and they find out, she may find herself homeless. If it is Barsha that is a great location - close to the Metro.
Your girlfriend can drive a hire car with a UK/International licence while she is on a visit visa but is unlikely to get insurance to drive a private car. Taxis and Metro are cheap (compared to UK).


----------



## Endurogod (Nov 29, 2010)

Company is fine with it and the apartments are serviced and I believe to be expats. Unless they sort my working hours then i'm staying put. I get double the pay here in the UK for just over half the rate of pay. i thought you travel to work for more pay - Dubai doesnt seem to give that. I get the general feeling the arab world is trying to mug us off. 

What do you think?


----------



## Endurogod (Nov 29, 2010)

this one is to enable PM's


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

martync said:


> Company is fine with it and the apartments are serviced and I believe to be expats. Unless they sort my working hours then i'm staying put. I get double the pay here in the UK for just over half the rate of pay. i thought you travel to work for more pay - Dubai doesnt seem to give that. I get the general feeling the arab world is trying to mug us off.
> 
> What do you think?


Westerners do still come to Dubai to earn more money. If the company is not offering what you want then it is not a good offer. It is not the fault of Dubai or the arab world, the fault is with the company you have applied to.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Will forever amaze me that people will come to a middle eastern country that has a rule in place for no unmarried people to live together... and even if people do it, live together.


Isn't it because cohabitation is the most natural thing we humans do? It _is_ what we do best, regardless of any society's hypocritical and archaic law(s) on the institution of marriage.

(Apologies for continuing the digression off subject. Just not sure why Jynx is so amazed, considering she is a biologist. )


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Will forever amaze me that people will come to a middle eastern country that has a rule in place for no unmarried people to live together... and even if people do it, live together.


The reality is though, scratch the surface and it's a pretty lawless place.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> The reality is though, scratch the surface and it's a pretty lawless place.


Sure seems like... even the prostitution thing. Dubai is known for Russian / Eastern European women although Ive yet to see them (at least the ones that have this profession). 

Makes me wonder, if an area of the city or bars are known for this sort of thing, how is it not curbed and stopped? And again, my complaint, I cant drink in little sidewalk cafes or restaurants? Come on, legalize the drinking at places like JBR Walk and get rid of the hookers! Its all upside down but overall I think Dubai is still a pretty freakin cool place!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Sure seems like... even the prostitution thing. Dubai is known for Russian / Eastern European women although Ive yet to see them (at least the ones that have this profession).
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Just visit the lobby of the Jumeirah Beach Hotel!!!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Sure seems like... even the prostitution thing. Dubai is known for Russian / Eastern European women although Ive yet to see them (at least the ones that have this profession).
> 
> Makes me wonder, if an area of the city or bars are known for this sort of thing, how is it not curbed and stopped? And again, my complaint, I cant drink in little sidewalk cafes or restaurants? Come on, legalize the drinking at places like JBR Walk and get rid of the hookers! Its all upside down but overall I think Dubai is still a pretty freakin cool place!


Sadly, the old adage, "See no evil. Hear no evil. Speak no evil." comes to mind. Only that it doesn't apply for you/us the other way round. All bets are off otherwise.

I humbly believe you should have moved to Beirut.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You have seen them. They are everywhere.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Am surprised you haven't received offers... 

Have you sat in a bar alone and had a drink?  They are usually all over men by themselves... in a heartbeat


----------

